# Làm Khinh Khí Cầu Treo Tường Trang Trí Cho Ngôi Nhà Của Bạn



## hoatuoidanang (17 Tháng ba 2015)

Căn nhà bạn cần có những khoảng trống hay không gian mà không cần dùng đến như những góc nhỏ trong nhà, khung cửa sổ...Hãy thử trang trí vào những khoảng trống đó những vật dụng nhỏ xinh dễ thương để điểm tô cho không gian sống của mình nhé. Hôm nay, *Quà Tặng Đà Nẵng* xin giới thiệu đến bạn đọc cách *Làm khinh khí cầu treo tường trang trí cho ngôi nhà của bạn* nhé

http://1.bp.************/-3PZEIXGB1UI/VQeLZufPMtI/AAAAAAAAGm0/pbYlzPoIMKo/s1600/lam_kinh_khi_cau_treo_tuong_trang_tri_cho_ngoi_nha_cua_ban_0.jpg​
*Nguyên Liệu Cần Có :*

- Giấy màu cứng nhiều màu (bạn có thể thay thế bằng những mẫu giấy mình không dùng nữa cũng được)

- Băng dính hai mặt  

- Kéo

- Kim

- Dây dù nhỏ hoặc chỉ

- Chỉ

*Cách làm :*

Bước 1 : Đầu tiên, bạn cắt giấy thành các mẫu mô hình hình khi khí cầu như trong hình và gấp đôi chúng lại.

http://4.bp.************/-ftgWMnUBFHU/VQeLZgC7AaI/AAAAAAAAGm4/2m0NinVbJfU/s1600/lam_kinh_khi_cau_treo_tuong_trang_tri_cho_ngoi_nha_cua_ban_1.jpg

​Bước 2 : Làm tương tự như vậy với các mô hình khác.

http://2.bp.************/-lXfwXekUyyE/VQeLZlYPUoI/AAAAAAAAGm8/c4zfvA8dWfM/s1600/lam_kinh_khi_cau_treo_tuong_trang_tri_cho_ngoi_nha_cua_ban_2.jpg​
Bước 3 : Dùng băng dính hai mặt để dán các mô hình lại với nhau, bạn nhớ dán kèm cả dây dù nhỏ hoặc chỉ như trong hình nhé.

http://4.bp.************/-2i4pZIwzewc/VQeLaVSiTRI/AAAAAAAAGnA/xtfoWsSqWao/s1600/lam_kinh_khi_cau_treo_tuong_trang_tri_cho_ngoi_nha_cua_ban_3.jpg​
Bước 4 : Bạn dán phần còn lại để tạo nên một mô hình khinh khí cầu như trong hình, nhớ kiểm trả các mỗi nối để đảm bảo sản phẩm của bạn thật chắc chắn.

http://1.bp.************/-A1SgCugXm1U/VQeLamyWB5I/AAAAAAAAGnI/uZCRhirFTQs/s1600/lam_kinh_khi_cau_treo_tuong_trang_tri_cho_ngoi_nha_cua_ban_4.jpg​

Thật đơn giản và nhanh chóng để làm một món đồ handmade từ giấy đúng không các bạn? Chúng ta đã hoàn thành những quả khinh khí cầu từ giấy tí hon, sặc sỡ để trang trí nhà rồi đấy.

http://3.bp.************/-yaBYgvpskZM/VQeLa070KSI/AAAAAAAAGnM/xy8z38dhNXM/s1600/lam_kinh_khi_cau_treo_tuong_trang_tri_cho_ngoi_nha_cua_ban_5.jpg​
Bạn có thể treo những chiếc khinh khí cầu màu sắc này trên không trung sẽ làm cho không gian phòng ngủ của chúng mình thêm lung linh đấy các teen ạ.

http://3.bp.************/-D1qZPqj4Yww/VQeLbC50LYI/AAAAAAAAGnQ/EcL0pcjItXk/s1600/lam_kinh_khi_cau_treo_tuong_trang_tri_cho_ngoi_nha_cua_ban_6.jpg​
Thêm nữa, với cách làm khinh khí cầu đáng yêu này, bạn có thể dùng nó làm một món quà cực yêu dành tặng cho bạn bè hay những người thân của bạn đó.


----------

